# Available options to improve response on Rb26



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

*Available options to improve response on Rb26?*

ok, just want to get some ideas, pros/cons on what options there are for better low-end response for the Rb26

just want to put out some ideas, see what people think, what else people have done or what can be done. 

firstly it's a built 26, 2530's and pretty much as much response as you can hope for with a non-stroked 26, full boost in the low 4000rpm range, adj cam gears dialed in for response etc. 

the way i see it, these are the options

- stroke it
- change diff gears (ala Mines GTR)
- go down turbo size
- vcam it
- twin-charge it  (tuner here has tuned a backyard twin-charge setup on Rb30, brilliant response and smooth as power delivery, wasn't an overly complicated setup i'm lead to believe)
- add rb25 head with VCT (hmmm... no)
- add rb25 VCT to inlet (much better)
- sell 26 and buy RIPS RB30, add the 2530's and never worry about response again 
- sell 26 and buy RIPS RB30, add the 2530's and VCT and start thread about how to get more grip 


ideally, i don't want to lose the 26 head or pull the thing apart to go 2.8, so i'm leaning towards VCT. But i'm not sure how much $$ i'm up for with all these options, so i suppose things will be dependent on what cashola i'm looking at. 


but really, i think it's time we get a HKS Vcam competitor going


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

What will control the variable cam timing? Modern high end ecus will probably allow a much broader spectrum of control than the HKS controller box. If the budget would allow VCT on both cams would be nice, but you'd be into some custom fabrication of course. How is the piston to valve clearance? VCT is all well and good until you find you have about 5 degrees of control before valve clash occurs. If it's just a fun track day car you could up the compression, whack in some more advance and run it on decent race fuel and get more response AND top end....


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

i am going with these but with moded 2860-5
- stroke it
- change diff gears (ala Mines GTR)

RB30 with gtrs is one good option too, 2530 would be amazing though.


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

Chris Wilson said:


> What will control the variable cam timing? Modern high end ecus will probably allow a much broader spectrum of control than the HKS controller box. If the budget would allow VCT on both cams would be nice, but you'd be into some custom fabrication of course. How is the piston to valve clearance? VCT is all well and good until you find you have about 5 degrees of control before valve clash occurs. If it's just a fun track day car you could up the compression, whack in some more advance and run it on decent race fuel and get more response AND top end....


I have a Link G4, so control of the VCT should be ok. Are you suggesting this could be better than a HKS controller box?

Hmmm... and this is where my very limited knowledge runs out, how would i know check the piston to valve clearance?

it's running on E85, so i've done as much as i realistically can in the fuel department, and the compression i guess would be every so slightly higher as the i think the deck was shaved or something when the engine was built, and we got about 300-400rpm better response from the cam gears we fitted the other month. 

not even the HKS Vcam does exhaust control does it?


DrGTR, diff gears may be an option, but it's still relatively pricey yeah? get the gears, diffs out, modify, back in... seems like a bit of labour and parts, and reduced top speed. Not that i'd prob be pushing 260km/hr that often....


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

r34skyline said:


> DrGTR, diff gears may be an option, but it's still relatively pricey yeah? get the gears, diffs out, modify, back in... seems like a bit of labour and parts, and reduced top speed. Not that i'd prob be pushing 260km/hr that often....


I have bought a used r33vspec rear dif which goes in with out mod as it is, and front dif from an r32 i think which is the same. you need to mod only the front one. you can still make around 320-330km.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

what about RB30, and twin hks 2835?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

R4VENS said:


> what about RB30, and twin hks 2835?


+1 ^ that's the ultimate response and power combination there is, and after much research and thought, that's what I'm going for, RIPS RB30 with the twin 2835r turbos I have already got running, the set up currently with HKS 2.8L stroker is responsive enough, but with more displacement I'm looking at the figure 1000bhp with response


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

What other options would you do with the head nigel? Stock cam's .. ? And the pistons ?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

R4VENS said:


> What other options would you do with the head nigel? Stock cam's .. ? And the pistons ?


It'll all be based on RIPS recommendation, I'm looking for 1000+ that's what I'm aiming for. I'm going for this RB30 package


Acid dipped and fully prepped genuine RB30 block

R.I.P.S block brace/4WD adapter kit

Bored to suit new custom forged pistons

New custom billet rods

R.I.P.S custom high capacity baffled race sump

ACL race series bearings

R.I.P.S custom modifications to oil system

All new frost plugs and oil gallery plugs

Fully prepped and balanced RB30 crankshaft

New aftermarket 1500hp front pulley/damper

Aftermarket wide oil pump drive

Genuine TOMEI oil pump

Genuine Nissan waterpump

Race spec RB30 cambelt

Lower cambelt drive gear, washers and keys

New idler and tensioner bearings

RIPS custom intake plenum with 90mm throttle body


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

but wouldn't a Rb30 w/2530's be even more responsive?

and at that power level, there are drive-train issues are there not? a 26 just with vct added i would think would still be ok on the drive-train


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes the 2530s are more responsive and have quicker spool; it depends how much power in relation to response you are after. The bigger the power the less responsive ultimately, so you sort of compensate responsiveness for power. If you are planning to use the car for trackdays and want moderate power with great response then 2530s are good, though for me personally they can't produce the power level I'm after, so bigger turbos are needed. But then again for that sort of set up you don't really have to go RB30, you can get round that in a less expensive way, there are other options, HKS 2.8l stroker for example, would suffice your requirement.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> It'll all be based on RIPS recommendation, I'm looking for 1000+ that's what I'm aiming for. I'm going for this RB30 package
> 
> 
> Acid dipped and fully prepped genuine RB30 block
> ...



What top rpm you can do with that setup!  8k rpm

Also if you have bigger turbo's to reach certain HP. You raise rpm level, to gain a longer range of power .. right?


----------

